# trying to find new classical music



## codymann

hi, im cody. ive been looking all over the net for some music. ive been playing guitar for 6 years now im just getting into classical music. i found this band that says they were classically trianed guitarists and they make this coolest riffs. i want to learn out to play classical music now. i wanna find a pianist or guitarist that mixes jazz with classical music (besides George Gershwin), Also something thats dark like Shostakovich String Quartet No. 8 in C Minor and beethovens 5th for example. and i want most of them fast. not insane fast like flight of the bumblebees but pretty fast. and one more thing, if theres any guitar tab websites someone can suggest that would be awesome. thank you.


----------



## Sofronitsky

I feel like it would take me a lot of effort to understand exactly what it is you're asking for.


----------



## Klavierspieler

codymann said:


> hi, im cody. ive been looking all over the net for some music. ive been playing guitar for 6 years now im just getting into classical music. i found this band that says they were classically trianed guitarists and they make this coolest riffs. i want to learn out to play classical music now. i wanna find a pianist or guitarist that mixes jazz with classical music (besides George Gershwin), Also something thats dark like Shostakovich String Quartet No. 8 in C Minor and beethovens 5th for example. and i want most of them fast. not insane fast like flight of the bumblebees but pretty fast. and one more thing, if theres any guitar tab websites someone can suggest that would be awesome. thank you.


----------



## Rasa

What is this i dont even


----------



## LordBlackudder

you have to spend lots of money on school so you can learn to play music like the other band.


----------



## Lunasong

Cody:
What is the name of the band you are trying to emulate?

You'll get several ideas for classical guitarists and composers from this  thread. Then check them out on Youtube.

Are you currently taking lessons? Your current teacher should be able to help you find what you want. He or she should be teaching you notation as well as tab. You should know the notes by position (fret/string).


----------

